# Smart Repair or Bodyshop?



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Wife had another incident.. scraped, and distorted out of shape the wheel arch lip of the front bumper on our Passat. 

Do you think it's a smart repair job or bodyshop?

If smart repair, can you recommend someone good around Warrington (home) or Manchester (work)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Additional image from distance..


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Personally it'd be a smart repair if it were mine, looks an easy fix.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Have a look at some local smart repair company’s in your area I always stress to take a look at there social media pages before making a decision


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if he is local to you but he is up north try Aub cooper he is a very good smart repair man


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Simple smart repair.


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks all, smart repair it is.

Aub Coopers work looks amazing but unfortunately not in my area.

If anyone has any recommendations for smart repair near Warrington area that would be much appreciated. 

Added another photo which shows in shadow how much out of shape the wheel arch lip is.


----------

